

Australian law: 2 year data retention, warrant canaries illegal - aetherson
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/03/australian-government-minister-dodge-new-data-retention-law-like-this/

======
bootload
_" During the relatively quick passage of the amendments, the Australian
government made the usual argument that metadata needs to be retained for long
periods in order to fight terrorism and serious crime"_

A side effect of International trade.

TPP is signed [0], data retention laws are passed and corporate streaming
services are released in Aus [1]. Snowden lets us see the behind the scene
negotiations. [2]

[0] [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/10/trans-
pacific-p...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/10/trans-pacific-
partnership-a-guide-to-the-most-contentious-issues)

[1] [http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/tv-and-radio/netflix-
v-s...](http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/tv-and-radio/netflix-v-stan-v-
presto-v-quickflix-v-ezyflix-v-foxtel-play-your-guide-to-streaming-video-
services-in-australia-20150324-1m6h46.html)

[2] [https://wikileaks.org/tpp-
investment/press.html](https://wikileaks.org/tpp-investment/press.html)

------
aetherson
I feel that the actual headline is very difficult to parse, hence my
alternative.

